# Preise im AH für Kupfer etc



## Papa Mario (18. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit,

mir ist aufgefallen, daß sich die PReise bei Alli und Horde für einige Dinge doch sehr stark unterscheiden.
z.Zt. bin ich noch dabei Kupfer zu farmen (ist halt noch jung der Char), im AH auf der Hordeseite sind die Preise so stark gefallen, daß ich den Stack meist nur für cs 10g verkauft bekomme, im Alli AH liegen die Teile bei gut 20g bis 25g.
Gestern hab ich den Hammer gesehen, da hat wer seine Stacks Kupfer für 4g ins AH geschmissen.

Ist euch das auf anderen Servern aufgefallen? 

GRuß Mario


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2010)

10g für einen stackist immernohc lächerlich teuer, zu classic zeiten waren die unter 1g wert


----------



## Papa Mario (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, abrt zu ClassicZeiten hat man auch nicht solche Preise für Items gezahlt. 
Wenn man ein paar Level8 Beinschienen für 20g sieht ist das auch nicht gerade güntig, und auch nicht selten


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juli 2010)

was man dir als händler halt nur für einen tipp geben kann, ist,
wenn dir die preise zu niedrig sind:

-lauf alles auf und stell es teuer ein
-lager es ein, farm was anderes und verkauf in einer woche/monat


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern wo man für ein Stack Kupfer nur 50 Silber bekam. Seit doch froh das es noch soviel gibt. Heute macht man doch eh mit anderen Sachen Gold.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juli 2010)

Good Morning,

sry, wenn ich das jetzt so ausdrücke ...
Doch viele Spieler mit ihren Wucherpreisen haben nen "Dachschaden" -
sei es bei Mats, bei Items oder mit "Pflichtaschengeld" bei der Herstellung von Sachen.

Die Spieler denken, sie würden bei den Items etwas Besonderes reinstellen,
obwohl jeder Zweite damit schon rumläuft bzw. es nur "Schrott" ist.

Und dann wundert man sich, daß der Goldkauf benutzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ich bin mal gespannt, wie Blizzard das mit Cata umsetzt,
um den den Wucherpreisen entgegenzuwirken.
Sie hatten bereits mal was angekündigt - allerdings nix Genaues.

greetz


----------



## Papa Mario (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn gesamt die Preise fallen, daß kann ich ja auch weiter meine Mats billig verkaufen. Aber bei einigen Preisen z.Zt. ist das schon anders kaum noch möglich.
Zudem ist es wirklich so, daß die PReise auf der Alliseite für Kupfer etc fast doppelt so hoch sind.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Good Morning,
> 
> sry, wenn ich das jetzt so ausdrücke ...
> Doch viele Spieler mit ihren Wucherpreisen haben nen "Dachschaden" -
> sei es bei Mats, bei Items oder mit "Pflichtaschengeld" bei der Herstellung von Sachen.


das nennt man inflation.
quests spülen mehr gold ins system, also sind spieler bereit merh zu zahlen, also erhöhen händler die preise. da alles teuerer wird, rbauchn spieler mehr gold und verlangen selber für ihre sachen auch mehr.

in classic war man mit 1k g reich. wirklich reich.
heute hat doch jeder, selbst der so gut wie nix tut 10k g rumliegen. wen interessiert es da für kupfer 10g zu bezahlen?


----------



## Varitu (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mir sind die hohen Preise auch shcon aufgefallen. Liet meiner meinung nach auch wohl daran das man heutzutage seinen Char einfach zu schnell leveln kann und er dann die entsprechenden Gebiete verläßt bevor er mit seinen Berufen soweit hinterher ist.

Folge: z.Zeit 80iger farmen die Erze ab und verkaufen natürlich für gutes Geld im AH.  Wer nu gerade am twinken ist und keine Lust hat ständig in die Lowigebiete zurück zu müssen nur um erze für den Beruf zu farmen hat nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

-Im AH kaufen 
-Beruf wechseln

Alles eine nachwirkungen der vielen XP-Ändeurngen in den Lowie Leveln.

Gruß varitu


----------



## Rabaz (21. Juli 2010)

Ja und wo genau ist da jetzt das Problem ? Wenn die Preise niedrig sind freue ich mich dass ich das Zeug günstig kaufen kann - wenn die Preise hoch sind freue ich mich dass sich das farmen lohnt.

So oder so, es steht doch jedem offen, aus BEIDEM seine Vorteile zu ziehen wie er grad lustich ist.


----------



## Tomratz (22. Juli 2010)

Ui, 10g für ein Stack Kupfer?

Das ist ja fast so teuer wie ein Stack Saronitbarren.

Werd heut Abend mal ein bisschen Kupfer farmen gehen.


Spaß beiseite, es ist tatsächlich so, dass Leute, die mit ihrem Char
auf 80 sind und den Beruf wechseln wollen, nicht mehr in die Start-
gebiete zurück gehen und selbst farmen.

Also holt man sich die nötigen Mats einfach im AH. Wenn das nun
viele Spieler machen, steigen die Preise für diese Mats entsprechend.

Damit komm ich wieder zurück an den Anfang meines Posts, ich hab
in den letzten Tagen tatsächlich überlegt, mal wieder in die Lowlevel
Gebiete zu gehen und zu farmen. Bei uns krieg ich derzeit für einen
Stack Saronitbarren gerade mal 16Gold, ich hab Lowlevelmats schon
für weit höhere Preise im AH gesehen, selbst Erze aus der Scherbe
sind in der Regel teurer als die Nordenerze, Titan mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Rodulf (5. August 2010)

plopp --- kommt halt auf den Beruf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ein Juwe braucht halt Kupfer und Bronze (jeder will nen Juwe haben, weil man damit sooooo viel Gold macht) weil aber Kupfer und Zinn in Massen zu farmen sind und das halt auch sehr fix ist der Preis verhältnismässig niederig im Vergleich zu anderen Erzen

Eisen ist schon lukrativer, wird von Schmieden benötigt in moderaten Mengen

'Mithril wiederum wird von Juwes und Schmieden gebraucht, macht ein Schmied die berufsspezi mit, sind es sogar enorme Mengen, die man Aufbringen muss, deshalb ist der Mithril Preis im allgemeinen auch relativ hoch im Vergleich zu den anderen Classic-Erzen

Thorium wird von Juwe und Schmieden benötigt, nicht in so grossen Mengen wie Mithril aber sollte auch so weggehen ...

Silber, Echtsilber + Gold sind Erze die rnd spawnen, heir kann man gute PReise erzielen, wenn der Markt nicht gerade gesättigt ist.

Interessanter kann es sein, die alten ERze zu sondieren und die daruas resultierenden Steinchen im AH zu verkaufen, da kommt meist mehr Gold bei rum als für die Erze selbst.

Was ich persönlich feststellen musste, ist das die ERz-Preise stark schwanken können, als ich in Winterquell meinen Tiger gefarmt habe, hatte ich unmengen von Thorium im Gepäck, die hab ich alle brav ins AH gebracht, für 50-65g pro Stack, die gingen weg wie warme Semmeln, andere Bergbauer haben das mitbekommen und schwupps lag der PReis nur noch bei 30g

Dafür gab es plötzlich einen Preisanstieg beim Mithril, ein Stack ging für bis zu 90g weg, da ich nicht so auf Gold achte und ab und an einfach mal mein Bankfach leer haben will oder tatsächlich Gold brauche, hab ich das für moderate 60g verkauft

Dann war plötzlich Eisen gefragt, da ging der Stack ebenfalls für 60g weg ...

Die Preise schwanken stark, wenn man aber mal 4 std. Zeit hat und die richtigen Farmrouten kennt, kann man auch mal ein paar Taler machen, die mit AH-Händlern aber sicher nicht mithalten können

Mein Juwe hatte auch von jedem Edelstein mind. 1 Stack in der Bank, die hab ich in einem Anflug von Geldnot auch alle mal ins AH gepackt, PReise nach Bauchgefühl also nicht so rotzfrech und 20g für einen Classic-Stein verlangt, innerhalb von 3 Stunden hatte ich so 500g gemacht ...

BC-ERze sind bei uns nicht so gefragt, das ganze Teufelserz was ich beim Questen geschlagen hab ist zum Kampfpreis weggegangen, Adamantit ging so, weil der Juwe zum skillen das Pulver braucht, für ich glaub so ca. 5 Skillpunkte aber das ist auch schnell gefarmt  und in Massen vorhanden also nicht so optimal

Die Wotlk Erze werden entweder in Waffen verschmiedet oder landen dirket beim Händler, da spart man sich den Stress mit dem AH und bekommt nur minimal weniger zumal man in 2-4 Stunden ohne Ende Saronit farmen kann, hab glaub mal in 2 Stunden erz gefarmt und das dann für 400g beim Händler abgegeben (Saronit)

man kann Saronit natürlich auch vom Alchi zu Titan transen lassen aber da sind die PReise ja auch rapide gefallen und ich schäme mich immer wenn ich mal 30 Titanbarren haben will und meinem Alchi-Kumpel dafür 12 Stacks Saronit rüberschieben muss


----------



## Hyndros (2. September 2010)

Ich gehe 5 Minuten durch Wald von Elwyn und hab 20 stück und verkaufs um 1 Gold wenig aber andere freuen sich.


----------



## madmurdock (15. September 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 10g für einen stackist immernohc lächerlich teuer, zu classic zeiten waren die unter 1g wert



Nö, man muss immer vergleichen, wie schnell man wieviel Gold durch sonstige Aktivitaeten wie Questen mit 80, Dailies, AH - Geschaefte etc macht. Ich finde den Wert von 300g / h hier immer sehr realistisch, wenn man nicht gerade ein AH - Profi ist. Bei einem Preis von 10g pro Kupfer Stack muesstest du mehr als 600 Erz pro Stunde sammeln um effizienter an dein Kupfer zu kommen.

1. macht das Grinden nicht soooo den Spass und..
2. halte ich den Wert 600 Erz / h fuer mehr als unrealistisch - evtl bald mit Flugmount erreichbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wuerde also liebendgern den Preis bezahlen, falls ich mit einem Twink noch mal Schmied etc skillen wollte.

PS: Ok, ich habe hier rauhe Steine und diverse Low Gems (die eh nix im AH einbringen) aussen vorgelassen, aber selbst 500 Erz / h halte ich fuer schwer erreichbar.


----------



## Psalmensang (17. September 2010)

Alte Konstante:

Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot
Würden die Spieler das Zeugs nicht zu den hohen Preisen kaufen, dann .... naja, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.
Viele rechnen auch so: für X Barren Kupfer (Beispiel) muss ich Y Gold bezahlen. In einer Stunde questen oder hc ini farmen
verdiene ich Z Gold, in einer Stunde farme ich X-n Barren Kupfer. Sofern die Grenzkosten des Kupfers den Grenzertrag der hc
inis mit dem gleichen Zeitaufwand nicht überschreiten, wird das Kupfer im AH gekauft und nicht gefarmt.  :-):


----------



## RedShirt (17. September 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 10g für einen stackist immernohc lächerlich teuer, zu classic zeiten waren die unter 1g wert



Inflation.
5 Jahre. 
Mehr Gold wird in den Kreislauf gepumpt: fast schon Hyperinflation.
Völlig normal bei einem MMO.


@Preise
Dafür geht Silber über 100g /Stack oder Kobalt teilweise weg.
Es will immer jemand den Beruf hochbekommen. Khorium ist auch sehr teuer weil selten =)
So läufts.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2010)

Der Markt macht den Preis!




Wenn ich ein Material brauche, dann kann ich mir die Mühe machen und es selbst farmen, oder ich kann es im AH kaufen. Selber farmen bedeutet einfach stumpf ne gewisse zeit in der Pampa rumrennen und Kram sammeln. Das macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß. Also geh ich lieber questen oder in nen Dungeon oder ich stelle irgendwas mit einem anderen Beruf her (meist hab ich ja gar keinen Sammelberuf sondern zwei verarbeitende Berufe - oder ich hab eine verarbeitenden und bin den sammelnde grade losgeworden, sonst bräucht ich ja kein Kupfer...)

Mit dem Gold kauf ich dann eben die Mats...

Das System "20g für 20kupfer" find ich gut. Ja, für meinen 80er ist das echt nen Haufen Gold, den er da verdienen muss, für meinen Twink auf nem anderen Server wars ne Goldgrube. Ich hatte bis Level 20 schon 200g zusammen und meinen Sammel und Verarbeitungsberuf auf max für das Level gepushed...


Des einen Leid is des anderen Freud... und Gold is halt einfach nix wert


----------

